# New programming on Dish



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

During the previous Charlie Chat, Charlie mentioned that the Echostar 7 will possibly make room for some new channels. If new channels were to be added, which ones do you think would they be and why?

As for me, I think that Charlie should look into expanding the Multimax package ($11.99 for only 3 channels just doesn't do it). I would also like to see MTV Hits, which was recently launched. 

However, we will probably see Charlie use the bandwidth to chip away at the locals that still aren't carried by Dish, just like he mentioned. Programming for those in Alaska and Hawaii will also be worked on.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Max Pak additions, I guess MTV Hits since its the closest thing to MTVX, I know is keep saying this but I will forever be ps'd a Viacom for that stupid move. And National Geographic, Newsworld International to answer to D* and I would like to see C-SPAN3 added.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

And I say, please please please fix the picture quality before adding anything else! I'd give just about anything to have 10 or 12 decent looking channels that can be watched off of Dish. I don't want or need 150 channels that I can't watch because they look so bad! I almost tuned Angel off tonight because the artifacting was so bad - looked like a bad acid trip on both WPIX and KWGN.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Fix the picture quality. Add a few new ones and lets do survivor on Charlie Chat and get rid some of the crap.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

As I've always said, the best way to fix picture, with the fewest customer complaints would be to drop all the porn and P&S ppv channels. They'd probably even gain quite a few customers for this move towards better moral values in their company. Dropping locals would be really nice, but too many people would complain. Also, just changing the resolution to 720x480 (without even needing more bandwidth) would help a lot by getting rid of some of the softness.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark,

When Dish started and for a long time afterwards (2 or three years) Charlie refused to have any adult programming beyond the skinnemax bump and grind.

But once Sky Angel moved off to 61.5 (they had a deal at 119° for a 12 or 13 channel service in the 600s and 990's until Sky could get set up on their licensed transponders) Charlie could no longer justify it. As much as we want to deny it, the adult entertainment industry generates BILLIONS of dollars a year. It is more than enough money to offset the potential loss of business by people who do not want to do business with companies that carry them

I remember the Charlie Chats before the adult channels were added. The number requests for programming consistantly for Speedvision and Playboy Channel or some other adult channel.

At least Dish has come up with a way to remove the listings from the EPG completely.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

There are way too many porn channels on E*. Why does Charlie feel the need for 6 or so porn channels? 1 or 2 is enough. Porn is porn, there's no need for 6 different channels of it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, you have softcore, hardcore and everything inbetween and plus one in spanish  Directv has 6 if not more


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Everyone has different tastes. If you start judging which channels are more "worthy" to be on the system than others, we can be here for weeks debating which channels eat up bandwidth. 

The easy answer to all of this is if you don't like certain channels, don't subscribe to them. If you think they eat up bandwidth, switch back to cable or some other service.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

There are way too many porn channels on E*. Why does Charlie feel the need for 6 or so porn channels? 1 or 2 is enough. Porn is porn, there's no need for 6 different channels of it.

The love of money is the root of ALL evil. I'm an old-timer when it comes to DBS. Charlie once said that E* is a family service and that they will never ever have adult programming. We all kinow now that Charlie is a fu**ing liar.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, I'm an old timer too and I don't recall him ever saying they would "never have" adult programming. 

E* did offer a solution where the channels don't even show up in the guide. I've never seen that on competitors such as cable. I do recall Charlie saying that they were a family service, which is probably why they went to the effort of updating the software to allow subscribers to lock out those channels.

Last time I stayed at a Marriott, they had a nice flipchart billboard on top of the TV listing all the channels, including the porn.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't watch adult programming myself(and that programming is not visible on my EPG's), but I would not want to prevent others from watching that genre of programming. Besides, I bet those people who buy that overpriced stuff help keep the monthly bills in check(since the profit margin for that programming is unquestionably high). And if Dish did not offer it, those who wanted it would get it via some other means.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Well, I'm an old timer too and I don't recall him ever saying they would "never have" adult programming. 

Either you have a poor memory or you're not as old-time as you believe you are. He said it on CC and it was on their FAQ on their website. I was one of the early subs and members of the late and beloved dbsdish.com.

I do recall Charlie saying that they were a family service

You must have forgotten the other part then. I made it clear on the DBS board what Charlie said and what their policy was the first day they offered Playboy.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"lee635"

I think I remember a lee back then. Was that you? I was the one who got into the never ending flames back then with other people. Obviously you should remember me if so?


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

Porn is a DBS cash cow! Those stations cost between $15-$30 a month EACH! Lets face it, the margins on the porno channels allow the DBS companies to subsidize some less popular channels which would otherwise have difficulty standing on their own. We all win with porn! 

-Lyle J.P.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It is true that the porn channels are the biggest money making channels on DBS. $8.95 for 90 minutes is quite a money maker. 

It is wierd that most people who order porn do so on a PPV basis instead of just subscribing monthly.

My feeling on porn is this, its out there, nothing you can do about it, if you like it there is nothing wrong with it, if your against it then don't watch it. its as simple as that.

Each person has there own morals, and thats what makes us all interesting.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

To each their own. I hid the adult channels.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Same here. I dont need my 8 year old flipping through the program guide to find "Anal Nymphos from Outer Space"


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

LOL. Sounds like something you'd find on SkinMax these days.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Or MTV2, I was absoulty shocked when on early sunday morning, after I got off of here to see full blown nudity on MTV2. It was a special called 'Music Videos they wont let you see', I think. First thing I was was some Metallica video with a women striping all the way down, I was socked they could show this and Im shock viacom approves of this.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Yup, I saw that too. The video you saw was Metallica's cover of "Turn The Page". When I noticed that they were playing the uncensored version I almost couldn't believe my eyes. They must have rerun the show about 20 times already too. I'm sure plenty of 10 year olds got a thrill out of it.


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

I wonder what the FCC would think of that program, considering it presumably was aired on MTV2's several OTA affiliates?
I know some of the airings might have been within the "gutter" of programming between (IIRC) 11 pm to 6 am, but I know some weren't.

Actually the main thing I noticed and liked about that program (what little I saw of it) was that they appeared to be showing the entire video with little commentary. Which is a good counterprogramming to the main MTV where they chop things up (at least during some of the shows, not so much during the video blocks) and add too much commentary.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I noticed that the MTV version of the Most Controversial Videos show was censored. If MTV2 can show nudity and MTV (or E! w/ Howard Stern) can't, what determines this? Is it determined by the number of subscribers that the channel has?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL, MTV. I'm not suprised at all. If any one channel contributes more than any other to the moral decline of society it's MTV


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Good point Jegrant, I forgot that viacom bought out The Box and MTV2 is now carries OTA in some markets.


There was a show on MTV I saw a few months back it was on from 8-10PM on a Saturday night where everyother word said begain with an 'F'. It was some show on the lives of trouble teens at a dention center.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

That was 'Scared Straight'. That was uncensored because it was a documentary and they can show basically whatever they want when it's a documentary.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Gee, Kevin I think I can guess your favorite channels  I watch the MTVs occasionally but as you can tell I dont remember the names of the shows.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Their are only about 3 channels out their that I would like that E* does not already carry, National Geographic, TRIO and Goodlife. Two of these is already on D* so if the merger is aproved perhaps we will receive these.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Those sound like good channel additions. As a west coaster, I'd like to see west coast feeds of some channels, particularly premiums. However, if any of this means higher rates, then keep the current services and hold the line on prices. JMHO.


----------



## stugil (Apr 24, 2002)

Is Dish going to add Hartford,CT. like Directv is?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would like that Stugil! My problem is I am too CLOSE to the antennas and have a hard time picking up the local stations because they are overpowering.

The spot beam at 119 could serve CT as the spot goes from New York, CT and Mass.


----------



## DamonM (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *And I say, please please please fix the picture quality before adding anything else! I'd give just about anything to have 10 or 12 decent looking channels that can be watched off of Dish. I don't want or need 150 channels that I can't watch because they look so bad! I almost tuned Angel off tonight because the artifacting was so bad - looked like a bad acid trip on both WPIX and KWGN. *


Dropping acid *and* watching the Angel network? I like people who are versatie.


----------



## DamonM (May 7, 2002)

I don't think Viacom really has a problem with anything. They just try to keep it toned down enough that they don't get into legal trouble. They want to compete with the likes of HBO and Showtime, so they want to be as edgy as they legally can be.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DamonM _
> *They want to compete with the likes of HBO and Showtime...*


Showtime is owed by Viacom


----------



## DamonM (May 7, 2002)

I couldn't remember who owned Showtime. But I think you guys get the point. If shows like The Sopranos get high ratings and networks think it's because they can 'do more' than can be done on commercial network television, then naturally the networks are going to push the envelope to try to compete with the premiums, and if the network and the premium are owned by the same company, then they'll just use more of their outlets to use language and content previously restricted to premium channels.

Damon


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *I would like that Stugil! My problem is I am too CLOSE to the antennas and have a hard time picking up the local stations because they are overpowering.
> *


Radio shack sells signal attenuators to solve this exact problem.

-Lyle J.P.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Anal Nymphos from Outer Space"_

Hey! Watch what you say! Some of those girls are friends of mine.

Sheesh!

The Nickster :smoking:


----------

